# High energy foods



## Ironcrane (Mar 19, 2010)

I work a pretty physically demanding job. And since I started doing it, I've have to make improvements to my diet to help do it. It a good amount of heavy lifting, and lots of cardio.
What I want to know is what fruits, and veggies will offer enough energy to help me get through the day. I don't want to use energy drinks, since they're really expensive. I've though about trying one of those 5 hour energy things, but never get around to it.
So, any suggestions?


----------



## wushuguy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd suggest to avoid the 5hr energy hype. from reading about it, it's mainly giving b vitamins, which sound natural, but you know, you just get the false feeling of energy, actually by taking it you don't gain the fuel your body needs, but a kind of boost similar to caffeine. So your job requires more energy, should eat appropriately. make yourself eat better breakfast and bring a good lunch. in between, i found that snacking on things like peanut butter sandwich or something else with protein and carbs, will work great.

i found that these emergency rations provide enough calories as well as convenient packaging and good economy:

http://www.campingsurvival.com/datemfoodrat1.html

each package contains a number of pieces that are individually wrapped, and it tastes good plain or with peanut butter.

anyway, other than snacking at work when you have the chance, eat as balanced a diet as you can.


----------



## Carol (Mar 19, 2010)

Agree with not buying in to the 5 hour energy hype.  You need solid nutrition, not processed chemicals.

I think adding in some seeds and nuts would be perfect for you.  Lots of energy, but they are easy to pack.   If you have an Indian grocery store near you, you can probably find 1 pound bags of natural (unprocessed) almonds that are fresher and cheaper than what your grocery store has.

Perhaps try a blend of trail mix?  If you google around, you can find what several other folks do, which should give you some ideas for your own, that can include what you like and don't like.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 19, 2010)

I would definitely stay away from energy drinks.
Such things usually contain an insane amount of sugar and caffeine.
You'll feel awake and strong as long as you keep drinking. When the stuff wear off you'll get a horrible sugar crash.

Solid nutrition is what you need.
If you feel like adding to your diet, nuts are a good thing.
I prefer roasted cashew nuts. Lots of calories and quite tasty.
You might also want to get a good breakfast in you when you start the day.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 19, 2010)

One fruit that helps with natural energy is grapes, they have all thier own natural sugars and are a great boost of energy. I have to agree with others about nuts in general, one last thing is a good old fashion 14 day cleanse every other month will help keep your body in top shape.


----------



## xJOHNx (Mar 19, 2010)

banana's. COntain alot of complex carbohydrates that break down during a certain time. Not direct absorbation in the blood stream.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Mar 19, 2010)

Buy a Juicer and use it. I swear by this, other than that make sure you are getting plenty of healthy nutrition.


----------



## Flea (Mar 19, 2010)

I haven't actually tried these yet, but it's on my next shopping list.  Here's one of many recipes for homespun Lara bars ...

_1/4 cup chopped dates (roughly chopped whole dates, not pre-chopped)
1/4  cup dried cherries or dried cranberries
1/3 cup whole pecans,  almonds or walnuts
1/8 teaspoon cinnamon

Set out two pieces of  plastic wrap for shaping and wrapping the bars. Do this first; youll  have sticky fingers when you need it.

Place the dates and  cherries in a food processor. Pulse until processed to a paste. Transfer paste to a medium bowl (dont clean processor).

Add  the nuts to the processor and pulse until finely chopped. Add  the nuts, along with the cinnamon, to the bowl with the fruit paste. Use your fingers to knead the nuts into the paste (just keep  squishing, its fun; brings back memories of play-dough)._

Okay, I admit it.  I'm just a cheapskate who loves to cook.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Mar 29, 2010)

I also work in a field that is demanding with an erratic schedule, and I have faced this exact situation.

My current obsession is a mixture of shelled sunflower seeds and carob chips.  Nuts are a great energy source, do not let the high fat content keep you away from one of nature's greatest energizers.  I also rely on apples and bananas, and my lunch usually consists of brown or white rice with a protein.  My go-to dish for keeping my magnesium levels tops is lean ground sirloin, with tomato sauce and broccoli.  I buy tomato sauce without any salt added so I can salt the dish to taste.

Bananas, a variety of nuts, and water are always available at most convenience stores if you need a quick bite in a pinch.


----------

